# Smoked Leg O'Lamb w/QView



## pokey

We've always loved grilled lamb, usually butterflied and cooked so as to be served rare. I thought I'd find out what this would be like smoked. We started with a leg butt end. I couldn't get that silly pop-up thermometer out of it, so I left it in.








This was a last minute decision, so I didn't have much time for a marinade. I used a home-mixed Cajun spice, relatively low on salt, as a dry rub and let'er sit in the fridge for about 4 hours.













We put it in to cook at 3:00. (My first fatty is next to it, but that will be another thread.) The smoker was set to 225 with a mix of pellets I had lying around, some mesquite, apple and hickory. I was just using up some small leftovers. I went out to run some errands and when I came back around 5:30, the temp was already at 140. I had figured to stop at that point, but we weren't going to eat until 7:00 at the earliest. That left me with a dilemma. I didn't want to take it off, cool it down and reheat just a couple of hours later. But being at 140, it seemed dangerous to let it sit at that temp for too long. It would settle down into the "danger zone" and sit there. So I decided to heat it up to almost 150, pull it, wrap it and put it in a styrofoam cooler. That way, as the temp settled, it would be above the danger zone, at least for a while.







When I removed it from the cooler at 7:00, I could still see steam rising, so I figured I was OK safety-wise. I was concerned that it had continued to cook too much, but the slicing proved otherwise. It was more medium rare than rare, but quite tasty. The smoke really penetrated the meat..


----------



## chainsaw

Mouth watering thanks for sharing!


----------



## rdknb

Man that looks good


----------



## rbranstner

That looks wonderful. I love lamb especially smoked!!


----------



## mballi3011

Now that looks awesome there Pokey and the fattie is for desert???? We really like lamb here too and always smoke it to maybe 150° but yours look just the way we like it. I like alitle pink in almost all my meat even pork but maybe not that much on pork. You did a great job on the lamb thou.


----------



## smokermark

Quote:


rbranstner said:


> That looks wonderful. I love lamb especially smoked!!


What kind of wood(s) do you recommend for smoking lamb? I've been considering it a while and was looking at some today (leg of lamb). I've heard that olive works well with rack of lamb.


----------



## smokin1boston

I did a couple of whole legs Greek style (slice several garlic cloves and push into meat, rub with olive oil rosemary, garlic, tyme and pepper) smoke with apple wood. I put some red wine in the moisture pan. Smoke at 300 for 2 2 1/2 hrs .Some ofthe best lamb I ever ate.


----------



## thebarbequeen

That looks perfect to me! Nice job, Pokey!!


----------



## squirrel

Great looking lamb Pokey! Nice job!


----------



## kevink

man lamb is one of my favorites and i have been telling myself i am going to try it in the smoker.  this has really got me wanting to go to the grocery!

how did the cajun rub work for you?  would you use that style of rub again or change it up?

looks great!!  almost like a prime rib texture-wise.

Kevin


----------



## meateater

Oh that's good stuff, I love a good hunk of goat meat.


----------



## roller

I have never eaten Lamb but that looks great...will have to try it some times.


----------



## smokinjoeh

Wow,that looks perfect!


----------



## venture

That looks just plain delicious!

Thank you so much for not over cooking the lamb like so many folks tend to do.

Now I have to get the lamb out of the freezer!  Yummm.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## adiochiro3

Love it!  I did one for Easter last year & am getting requests for another this Easter.  Wish I coulda helped you eat that one!!!


----------



## smokinjoeh

I'm smoking two legs for Easter as well,can't wait!


----------

